# Hinterreifen sstösst an!



## Rolf (8. September 2003)

Bei meinem Bergwerk Fausnus Endurance (2002) stösst der Hinterreifen (Conti Vertical Pro 2.3) an die Sitzstrebe, wenn der Hinterbau maximal einfedert (grosser Federweg eingestellt).
Ist das normal ? Ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler oder absichtlich so ?

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. September 2003)

Ja, das scheint ein konstruktionsbedingtes Problem zu sein.
Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=778439#post778439


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (8. September 2003)

es ist aber schon etwas merkwürdig wenn ein Enduro so konstruiert wird, dass der maximale Federweg nicht mit in dieser Kategorie durchaus verbreiteten Reifen eingestellt werden kann. Außerdem schleift der Umwefer schon am Reifen, wenn der King Jim nicht ganz mittig sitzt. Fat A. geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Kan ich nachvollzihen bei 80 mm Federweg, nicht bei einem Enduro.


----------



## Faunus (16. September 2003)

Wieviel Federweg hat man tatsächlich in beiden Einstellungen?

Sollte man den Dämpfer bei längerem Federweg an der vorderen Aufhängung nach hinten versetzen, damit der Reifen beim Einfedern nicht mehr anschlägt?


----------



## maaatin (16. September 2003)

Das hätte den Effekt, daß man bei verlängertem Federweg hinten einen steileren Lenkwinkel hätte. Für eine mehr freireit-orientierte Einstellung benötigt man aber eher einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Schon von daher keine so gute Idee!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rolf (16. September 2003)

> Sollte man den Dämpfer bei längerem Federweg an der vorderen Aufhängung nach hinten versetzen, damit der Reifen beim Einfedern nicht mehr anschlägt?



ich denke das ist einen versuch wert (hatte ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht). ich würde gerne die meinung des herstellers dazu hören (das ist doch der sinn dieses forums, oder)!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rolf _
> *ich würde gerne die meinung des herstellers dazu hören (das ist doch der sinn dieses forums, oder)! *



... du wartest doch erst seit 9 Tagen!!!


----------



## Rolf (17. September 2003)

> ... du wartest doch erst seit 9 Tagen!!!



was willst du denn damit sagen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. September 2003)

... vielleicht ist den Bergwerkern deine Frage unangenehm!


----------



## Rolf (17. September 2003)

wäre zumindest nicht sehr verwunderlich... aber ein grund mehr sie zu beantworten!


----------



## XC_Freund (17. September 2003)

Von DT soll es auch eine 200mm Version des Dämpfers geben der, wie der 190er auch 50mm Hub hat. Eigentlich sollte man denken, das die Bergwerker das schonmal probiert haben.
Die Funktion des Horst-Links verändert sich aber dann wohl auch (nicht nur der Lenkwinkel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (18. September 2003)

Der 2002er Rahmen kann mit 2 unterschiedlichen Dämpfern gefahren werden. Ist nicht die Verstellung dafür, um dies evtl. auszugleichen.
@Rolf: Welchen Dämpfer fährst du und mit welcher Federwegseinstellung?

Ich hatte das Problem auch schon bei meinem Test des Faunus bemängelt (mein damaliger Beitrag).
Hat jemand ein 2003er Faunus mit den gleichen Problemen oder ein 2002er ohne das Problem?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Rolf (18. September 2003)

> @Rolf: Welchen Dämpfer fährst du und mit welcher Federwegseinstellung?



190 mm SID adjust,  langer Federweg!


----------



## Faunus (18. September 2003)

mit 190 mm DT Swiss langer Federweg ebenfalls, zumindest mit Fat Albert.

@XC Freund: Der längere Dämpfer hat dann die gleiche Auswirkung, wie wenn ich den Dämpfer an der vorderen Aufhängung nach hinten verschiebe.


----------



## Rolf (18. September 2003)

Bei mir ist es der *Vertical Pro 2.3* , welcher wohl deutlich weniger voluminös ist wie der Fat Albert.


----------



## Don Stefano (18. September 2003)

@Faunus: Ist es wirklich ein 2003er Rahmen? Ich dachte nur der 2002er hat die Verschiebemöglichkeit am Oberrohr und die Möglichkeit zwei unterschiedliche Dämpfer montieren zu können.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Faunus (18. September 2003)

Eigentlich denke ich schon, daß es der 03er ist. Habs im April gekauft und im Juni nochmal nen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (18. September 2003)

so ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei meinem Gemini mit einem Hinterbau der ersten Serie . Habe jetzt auf 1.9 umgesattelt da der 2.1 michelin immer am Hinterbau schliff !


----------



## Rolf (23. September 2003)

ich habe jetzt die vordere Aufnahme nach hinten versetzt (hinterste Bohrung). Ob der Hinterreifen immer noch anstösst habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert (hatte keine Lust die Luft rauszulassen).
Auf jeden Fall verändert sich die Geometrie deutlich, in meinem Fall zum Besseren. Das Rad fährt sich jetzt viel wendiger und agiler, ausserdem bleibe ich seltener mit den Pedalen an Hindernissen hängen (höheres Tretlager).
Ich habe allerdings auch eine Z1 mit 130 mm Federweg, welche (glaube ich) etwas höher baut, als die serienmäsige Black mit 120 mm.


----------



## Faunus (23. September 2003)

Danke, Rolf. Dann probiere ich das jetzt doch auch mal. Dann bin ich vielleicht ein anderes Problem gleichzeitig los damit: Fahre meine Psylo mit ca. 100 MM weil ich bei mehr Federweg zuwenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad habe, durch die Veränderung hinten kann ich dann bestimmt auch vorne mit mehr FW fahren.


----------



## Faunus (29. September 2003)

Egal wie ich danach vorne die Gabel einstelle, das Bike wird träger und unhandlicher durch die Dämpferverschiebung. Ich habs dann gleich wieder umgebaut.


----------



## Rolf (29. September 2003)

wenn du den dämpfer nach hinten verschiebst, sollte sich doch der hintere teil des rades anheben. dadurch wird der lenkwinkel steiler und das rad sollte wendiger werden...

noch seltsamer ist, dass es bei mir so war und bei dir anscheinend nicht!


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. September 2003)

Hallo an alle,
entschuldigung der späten antwort aber auch ich bin mal im Urlaub!

Das Problem mit dem anstoßenden Hinterbau tritt nur bei XL (L)- Versionen auf. dann auch nur bei Dämpfern, die einen Hub von >= 50mm haben und diesen unter extrembelasungen voll ausnutzen (--> Anschlag!)

Abhilfe kann schaffen, Den oberen Punkt ganz nach hinten zu versetzen oder im Extremfall den Negativfederweg zu verkürzen.

Die Federwege betragen:

135mm und 120mm

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## Rolf (29. September 2003)

Hallo Anthony,

was du schreibst ist leider nicht ganz richtig.

mein rahmen (2002er modell) hat die grösse M und der reifen stösst definitiv am sitzrohr an, bevor der dämpfer (SID adjust, 190mm / 50.8mm) maximal eingefedert ist.

gruss,

Rolf


p.s. was bringt es, den negativfederweg zu verkürzen?


----------



## Faunus (29. September 2003)

Bei mir stimmts erst recht nicht.

Habe auch einen Rahmen Größe M und den DT Swiss mit 50 MM Hub. 

Wenn du den Negativfederweg verkürzst, dann bedeutet das doch nur, daß du den Luftdruck erhöhst. Dadurch verkürzt sich dann zwangsläufig auch der effektive Federweg.

Warum sich die Dämpferverschiebung bei mir anders auswirkt, wie beim Rolf, verstehe ich auch nicht. Was Rolf hier schreibt 
(wenn du den dämpfer nach hinten verschiebst, sollte sich doch der hintere teil des rades anheben. dadurch wird der lenkwinkel steiler und das rad sollte wendiger werden...) erscheint mir logisch. Oder wirkt sich da der höhere Schwerpunkt aus?


----------



## Rolf (29. September 2003)

> Wenn du den Negativfederweg verkürzst, dann bedeutet das doch nur, daß du den Luftdruck erhöhst. Dadurch verkürzt sich dann zwangsläufig auch der effektive Federweg.



das gilt bei deinem dt swiss dämpfer. bei meinem SID habe ich zusätzlich die option, den negativfederweg zu verringern, indem ich druck aus der negativkammer ablasse...



> Oder wirkt sich da der höhere Schwerpunkt aus?



der schwerpunkt wandert nach oben, aber das verbessert (eigentlich) die wendigkeit ebenfalls (man hat einen "längeren hebel" bei gewichtsverlagerungen).


----------



## lexle (29. September 2003)

zumindest für den Bergwerk Faunus Carbon längere vordere Dämpferaufnahmeplatten..

Damit kann mann locker den Kingjim 2,35 hinten fahren.. meines Wissens nach hat das Faunus rd 110 mm in der Oberen Stellung ..

200er Däpfer passt nicht ins Faunus Carbon. Die Querstrebe vorne in der Wippe würde beim Ausfedern anschlagen.. die gleiche Wirkung haben die um 13mm (??) längeren vorderen Dämpferplatten, dann sitzt der Dämpfer auch weiter hinten..

@ Brägel.. und Zufrieden? Ich beru den Verkauf schon fast wieder aber der 2te Nachwuchs halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker-Sports (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lexle _
> *zumindest für den Bergwerk Faunus Carbon längere vordere Dämpferaufnahmeplatten..
> 
> Damit kann mann locker den Kingjim 2,35 hinten fahren.. meines Wissens nach hat das Faunus rd 110 mm in der Oberen Stellung ..
> ...





  heul net gleich wieder bighit aufgebaut


----------



## AnthonyXIV (30. September 2003)

Guten Morgen Rolf, Faunus,

Die von euch angegebenen Dämpfer haben das Problem,
der Hub ist minimal zu lang, Abhilfe schafft da leider nur ein
erhöhter Luftdruck um nicht den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen.

Ich hoffe das hilft

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

Anthony XIV


----------



## Brägel (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lexle _
> *
> 
> @ Brägel.. und Zufrieden? Ich beru den Verkauf schon fast wieder aber der 2te Nachwuchs halt  *



Ich wollt, ich hätt selber sowas. Funzt perfekt. Ich fahr aber immer noch HT. Naja immerhin auch ein schönes. Also zurück kriegst dus nicht. Wenn du noch mal eins hast in L (vieleicht vorm dritten Baumännchen) sag Bescheid


----------



## AnthonyXIV (1. Oktober 2003)

Guten Morgen Rolf, Faunus,

Die von euch angegebenen Dämpfer haben das Problem,
der Hub ist minimal zu lang, Abhilfe schafft da leider nur ein
erhöhter Luftdruck um nicht den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen.

Ich hoffe das hilft

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

Anthony XIV 


 Giuseppe


----------

